# My mate just crossbreed different species!



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just had witnessed my mates mm l klugi mating with a chile rosea??!!!!
Im speechless


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hartley2 said:


> I just had witnessed my mates mm l klugi mating with a chile rosea??!!!!
> Im speechless


No you didn't..


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Is it even possible? This is f** up


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope that if he gets spiderlings, he doesn't sell them off as something else.


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> No you didn't..


I just witnessed it but its so f** up,, i cant even breed my mm klugi and Af klugi.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

kris74 said:


> No you didn't..


I think he probably is speechless, but for other reasons...


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

100% wrong!!! why would you even attempt it :s


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Malti said:


> I hope that if he gets spiderlings, he doesn't sell them off as something else.


Im still shock mate. It kind of messed up my mind a bit


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

DannyB said:


> I think he probably is speechless, but for other reasons...


Glue sniffing tends to rob you of reason I suppose...!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Hartley2 said:


> Im still shock mate. It kind of messed up my mind a bit



I think you're pulling our legs...


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spiderdan24 said:


> 100% wrong!!! why would you even attempt it :s


Im against it, my mate just called me to see his rosea mate but did not mentioned about the mm l klugi, i warned him not to do it when i got here but what can i do? Its his choice mate


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hartley2 said:


> Im against it, my mate just called me to see his rosea mate but did not mentioned about the mm l klugi, i warned him not to do it when i got here but what can i do? Its his choice mate


The rule is.... Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Malti said:


> I think you're pulling our legs...


I took a picture when their about to mate and the rest was just watching them


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well lets see this picture, and a name would be nice to be passed around the BTS and serious breeders so we know never to do business with him.

to be honest i am very doubtful of this, they 'speak different languages' and putting it politely 'the key dont fit the lock'


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

also i have to say i find it mightily suspicious that both you and 'your mate' have two separate MM L.klugi


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well lets see this picture, and a name would be nice to be passed around the BTS and serious breeders so we know never to do business with him.
> 
> to be honest i am very doubtful of this, they 'speak different languages' and putting it politely 'the key dont fit the lock'


IF, & i say, IF it's true, then the whole thing sucks.


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> The rule is.... Pictures or it didn't happen...


Heres the pic before they mate, and after that i was just watching with interest


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry with the photo im still new at this photobucket and im using my phone


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> also i have to say i find it mightily suspicious that both you and 'your mate' have two separate MM L.klugi


@steve Well as you dont know me and my mate are planning to breed lasiodora klugi to sell the spiderlings and in this past few days my Af klugi just keep on trying to eat my mm klugi but my mate on the other hand my mate dont have a Af which is probably why.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. why is there straw in the enclosure?
2. why does your friend have no sense of responsibility whatsoever?
3. you watched with INTEREST?????

guilt by association in this life i'm afraid

and by the look of the Grammostola stance she is not impressed, i hope she bites everyone involved in the process every day until she is passed on to someone with more common sense who can look after her properly...i have a 2 year old nephew who fits the bill


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hartley2 said:


> @steve Well as you dont know me and my mate are planning to breed lasiodora klugi to sell the spiderlings and in this past few days my Af klugi just keep on trying to eat my mm klugi but my mate on the other hand my mate dont have a Af which is probably why.


well, i'm sure IF you are successful with the klugi/klugi attempt i have a funny feeling you will be stuck with a few hundred slings that nobody is going to want thanks to you and your mates stunt! :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

seems legit

burn the liar.

how irresponsible.
what's this person's name so we can shun him from the community?

it annoys me, i could almost hybrids from the same part of the world, the same country. these 2 are continents apart


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 1. why is there straw in the enclosure?
> 2. why does your friend have no sense of responsibility whatsoever?
> 3. you watched with INTEREST?????
> 
> ...



When i saw them mating it shocked me because i thought it would never happen, as for samuel i dont know why he have a straw in the enclosure and as for me im jut goin to keep my hopes up for my Af klugi to accept my mm.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hartley2 said:


> When i saw them mating it shocked me because i thought it would never happen, as for samuel i dont know why he have a straw in the enclosure and as for me im jut goin to keep my hopes up for my Af klugi to accept my mm.



im sorry if this offends, but i think doing this was a very idiotic and irresponible thing to do. it should never have even been attempted, let alone documented and shared with people who don't like the idea


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

By the sound of it these two puddings couldn't butter a scone, let alone get the post mating conditions correct for the female to actually lay an egg-sac LOL.
-P


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> seems legit
> 
> burn the liar.
> 
> ...


Just weird me out watching them mate since its bot my ts, 
Samuel cootes 

Sorry for long reply using my phone


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> seems legit
> 
> burn the liar.
> 
> ...


Another indictment of the poor British education system. Didn't study geography did you?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> By the sound of it these two puddings couldn't butter a scone, let alone get the post mating conditions correct for the female to actually lay an egg-sac.
> -P


butter a scone.. that made me laugh
lets hope for everybody, him and his mate, the spiders and potential buyers that it doesn't work

danny- i do. i read it was a king baboon somewhere lol. it doesn't say rhat anywhere so i think i might be delerious


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> By the sound of it these two puddings couldn't butter a scone, let alone get the post mating conditions correct for the female to actually lay an egg-sac LOL.
> -P


Is it best to butter the top or cut in two and butter each half?!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> butter a scone.. that made me laugh
> lets hope for everybody, him and his mate, the spiders and potential buyers that it doesn't work
> 
> danny- i do. i read it was a king baboon somewhere lol. it doesn't say rhat anywhere so i think i might be delerious


Ha, you do'nut! :whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well ... I prefer the latter, but whatever works Jon.
-P


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> im sorry if this offends, but i think doing this was a very idiotic and irresponible thing to do. it should never have even been attempted, let alone documented and shared with people who don't like the idea


Yes it is idiotic and irresponsible thing to do but theres nothing else i can do i warned him about it but still done it, just really wanted some help for what i just saw if it can happen or not, people will look at it different like i do and thats why i posted it straight away.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Is it best to butter the top or cut in two and butter each half?!


scone forum should help with that



DannyB said:


> Ha, you do'nut! :whistling2:



i do try my best :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well we all know one thing , not to buy any L.klugi slings from anyone we don't know in Buckinghamshire .


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> Well we all know one thing , not to buy any L.klugi slings from anyone we don't know in Buckinghamshire .


Well his not from buckinghamshire mate, and thanks for your :censor: support.


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hartley2 said:


> Well his not from buckinghamshire mate, and thanks for your :censor: support.



no need to get rude


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

There'll be no "support" for such things in here, I'd imagine. 

Did you ask him WHY he was doing it?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hartley2 said:


> Well his not from buckinghamshire mate, and thanks for your :censor: support.


You're of course :censor: welcome .


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Like i said i only posted this to know what i saw is actually possible and i know people will always come up with negative comments and thats understandable but no need to go all out when im the one telling you guys what happen and that can be prevented. 

End of


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Hartley2 said:


> Like i said i only posted this to know what i saw is actually possible and i know people will always come up with negative comments and thats understandable but no need to go all out when im the one telling you guys what happen and that can be prevented.
> 
> End of




Yes, but did you ask him why?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it's not the end of, well it shouldn't even be this start of.
it should not have happened


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh FFS nice to see that this Idiot lives near me -_-


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Oh FFS nice to see that this Idiot lives near me -_-


aha.
so you don't live on a boat


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> aha.
> so you don't live on a boat


Nope :2thumb:

But it seems I live near fools :devil:


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> Yes, but did you ask him why?


Told him not to do it but he did,, when i ask him why all he said was that his mm is eventually going to die but yet he doesnt have an Af klugi to pair it with so he tried it with the Af chile rosea ( which is ridiculously stupid ) and when i saw it happen i straight away post a thread about it because it happened and im not feeling right about it since im against it myself.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

NO! Youre posting :censor: and not giving any useful info...Like who did it. Prevent what exactly? it's already happened! Is it me or are people more stupid today than usual? I work in retail too so I know stupid! Once again the human race reinforces the fact that we have no right to be top of the food chain. Now I'll only deal with people I have already dealt with in here and had no problems with which in all fairness has been the majority. However it only takes one :censor:head to fill us with distrust.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hartley2 said:


> Like i said i only posted this to know what i saw is actually possible and i know people will always come up with negative comments and thats understandable but no need to go all out when im the one telling you guys what happen and that can be prevented.
> 
> End of


anyone with a jot of common sense knows it can be prevented, you dont put them together in the first place! :whistling2:

i still cant get my head around the fact that you were struggling to pair up an AF klugi and a MM klugi because she kept attacking him.
Now you show a picture of something your 'mate' has done, while you were there, with yet another MM klugi.
It strikes me as very odd and suspicious and would explain the AF 'klugi' (note the parentheses ) attacking the male.

Personally i'm not 'coming up with negative comments' i'm pointing out unsubstantialities in the story.

as you so eloquently put it

'End of!'


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

and LOCKED ??


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like the sort of guy who spends his time pulling legs of spiders for fun.


How would he like it if he was bred to a Lemur.


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> anyone with a jot of common sense knows it can be prevented, you dont put them together in the first place! :whistling2:
> 
> i still cant get my head around the fact that you were struggling to pair up an AF klugi and a MM klugi because she kept attacking him.
> Now you show a picture of something your 'mate' has done, while you were there, with yet another MM klugi.
> ...


I posted another thread before about my klugi failed mating attempt, everytime my mm approach my Af, she just chase him and obviously my mm just runs off. 
Mate im at home now and he dont live near 
Me.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Sounds like the sort of guy who spends his time pulling legs of spiders for fun.
> 
> 
> How would he like it if he was bred to a Lemur.


Would probably add some smarter genes to his family...


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

For a start if you had any passion and respect for this hobby you would of stopped this idiot from doing this..i personally would of punched him in the face and ran off with the T's

Secondly its a grammostola x lasiodora..is that even possible there two completly different classifications? if an eggsac is produced i doubt it will be fertile and if it is, i hope this person is honest if and when selling them.

If he is to sell them hes hes gunna have to do it on the terms the buyer does not breed them.

this is terrible and you can really mess things up in the hobby doing things like this.

Oh and im sorry if i sound a little agressive..i jus cant believe this.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I totally don't believe this.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Nothing can come of it! totally different shape'd sex organs, but what a penis.:gasp:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

adlock:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jesus wept.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Its not April Fools Day is it???
Or has it come early!!!


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

Never been too into scones but suddenly, I kind of fancy one.. With jam =]


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Bagger293 said:


> Never been too into scones but suddenly, I kind of fancy one.. With jam =]


I made some last week for the 1st time and i tell Ye this, if you tried cutting these in half you would've ended up with fruity wafers they were so thin. I just ended up buttering the bottoms (as wrong as that sounds)...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Surely if an eggsac is produced it wouldnt be viable at all. But well done to you and your mate for putting a MM in such danger. What did u expect to happen a heroes welcome??? Just a word of warning the BTS does check this forum.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Surely if an eggsac is produced it wouldnt be viable at all. But well done to you and your mate for putting a MM in such danger. What did u expect to happen a heroes welcome??? Just a word of warning the BTS does check this forum.


I've heard a couple of BTS mentions now. What would they do or say, are they a governing body against these things or something? I know they're about the preservation of species (i found my old Anne Webb book last night before reading this thread) so I assume they will seriously frown on this..?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

What is BTS? only thing that came up was british thoracic scientists, and I don't think its them


----------



## DPK (Aug 21, 2011)

Malti said:


> What is BTS? only thing that came up was british thoracic scientists, and I don't think its them


BTS = British Tarantula Society


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kris74 said:


> I've heard a couple of BTS mentions now. What would they do or say, are they a governing body against these things or something? I know they're about the preservation of species (i found my old Anne Webb book last night before reading this thread) so I assume they will seriously frown on this..?


For one thing they wont be happy lol.



Malti said:


> What is BTS? only thing that came up was british thoracic scientists, and I don't think its them


british tarantula society


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Malti said:


> What is BTS? only thing that came up was british thoracic scientists, and I don't think its them


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> I've heard a couple of BTS mentions now. What would they do or say, are they a governing body against these things or something? I know they're about the preservation of species (i found my old Anne Webb book last night before reading this thread) so I assume they will seriously frown on this..?



Yes they will march round to his house,pull his pants down and spank him with a feather duster for been so silly!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes they will march round to his house,pull his pants down and spank him with a feather duster for been so silly!


I thought it was you that did that lol


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I thought it was you that did that lol


Only on saturdays though!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

DPK said:


> BTS = British Tarantula Society





selina20 said:


> For one thing they wont be happy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> british tarantula society





fardilis said:


> [URL=http://www.thebts.co.uk/images/btsuk200.jpg]image[/URL]


Ok I feel dumb now...we're talking T's and its the uk, should have deduced that :lol2:

Well if they want they could hire a "foreign contractor" - I'll punch some sense into him and his mate, and take the T's to a safer place :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes they will march round to his house,pull his pants down and spank him with a feather duster for been so silly!


Is that so....?








I'm gonna put my H.lividum in with my H.mac <3


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Seeing as it's nearly Christmas, what's your mate got first on his list of things he'd like - a brain???? Seriously what an utter twonk. I'm sorry but if my "mate" did that I'd make sure everyone here on this forum and others knew who he was just in case he did actually produce any off-spring and that we could all steer clear from him. It truly defies all logic as to why and I hope he leaves the hobby to responsible people very soon.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

we'll have no talk like that please, by all means air your views but lets not have talks of violence please.

The BTS won't DO anything, but it will give the members a heads up as to who to do or not do deals with.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> we'll have no talk like that please, by all means air your views but lets not have talks of violence please.
> 
> The BTS won't DO anything, but it will give the members a heads up as to who to do or not do deals with.


I wasn't being serious, unlike the scone brigade...


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Malti said:


> I wasn't being serious, unlike the scone brigade...


Jam anyone......?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Idiots 1
Hobby 0

Great!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Only on saturdays though!


Hehehehehehe



Malti said:


> Ok I feel dumb now...we're talking T's and its the uk, should have deduced that :lol2:
> 
> Well if they want they could hire a "foreign contractor" - I'll punch some sense into him and his mate, and take the T's to a safer place :lol2:


You can join the BTS eventhough you arent British


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm almost disappointed that Rick Astley didn't start playing when i opened this thread .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lordaradon said:


> I'm almost disappointed that Rick Astley didn't start playing when i opened this thread .


I totally agree!!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lordaradon said:


> I'm almost disappointed that Rick Astley didn't start playing when i opened this thread .


Have I missed something? I was immersed in the scones.... :blush:


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Have I missed something? I was immersed in the scones.... :blush:


You've never been Rick rolled??!!? Say it isn't so!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lordaradon said:


> You've never been Rick rolled??!!? Say it isn't so!


It isn't so.....! He makes me want to pull my ears off and toast them


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

selina20 said:


> You can join the BTS eventhough you arent British



Do I have to wear wear knee high socks with sandals? (thats what most british tourists wear on holiday :Na_Na_Na_Na: )



kris74 said:


> Have I missed something? I was immersed in the scones.... :blush:


Click for freeee scones


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Malti said:


> Click for freeee scones


Damn, this is where me and you fall out :devil:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Damn, this is where me and you fall out :devil:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Malti said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Now that I'm finished bleaching the eye balls I have a peace offering !


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Now that I'm finished bleaching the eye balls I have a peace offering !
> 
> image


does it have arsenic or something in it? (an OBT would be :flrt: )

:lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Malti said:


> does it have arsenic or something in it? (an OBT would be :flrt: )
> 
> :lol2:


The currants are bits of gravel :whistling2:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

kris74 said:


> The currants are bits of gravel :whistling2:


yummy! off to lunch, laterz


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Isn't it halfwits like these two that supposedly started the aids virus in Africa?People like these two shouldn't be in the hobby or on the forums.Lets hope she doesn't produce a fertilised sack?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> image


Im not been funny but how did you manage to get hold of a picture of me and my twin brother?

We have been locked in the cellar for 29 years with only an internet connection for company?!


P.s im the good looking one on the right!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> image


You know it's serious when even the Mods start taking the mickey haha


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Arnt they the brothers of American comedian Rich Hall?haha.I bet they are good on the banjo.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

martin lees said:


> Isn't it halfwits like these two that supposedly started the aids virus in Africa?People like these two shouldn't be in the hobby or on the forums.Lets hope she doesn't produce a fertilised sack?


i'm pretty sure tarantula hybrids didn't start aids :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> image


I think your just stupid!

















Ah you didnt mean you did ya?!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

martin lees said:


> Arnt they the brothers of American comedian Rich Hall?haha.I bet they are good on the banjo.


Classic, they look like his slightly less disfigured brothers!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

selina20 said:


> image


D'you like dags...?


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Malti said:


> Ok I feel dumb now...we're talking T's and its the uk, should have deduced that :lol2:
> 
> Well if they want they could hire a "foreign contractor" - I'll punch some sense into him and his mate, and take the T's to a safer place :lol2:



Loool punch me? Yaayyy blame on me

Talking brave on internet wont do you good lol
Any way the guys name is samuel cootes its on page 3 or 2
READ!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Hartley2 said:


> Loool punch me? Yaayyy blame on me
> 
> Talking brave on internet wont do you good lol
> Any way the guys name is samuel cootes its on page 3 or 2
> READ!


and how do we know its his real name and you're not just dirtying someone?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i can see this thread headed rapidly towards locksville!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> i can see this thread headed rapidly towards locksville!


 
Yeah - this thread is lock down!
-P


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes i deserve to be called an idiot or whatever but blaming it on me just not right.

For ither people thats talking brave in here it wont do you any good. I even bet most of your are older than me but seems to lack of understanding. 

Anyway laters

Btw nice negative comments  keep it up guys


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

It was the MM you were using with your female 'klugi' so it's more than likely that you were instrumental in it's introduction

i've locked this, but only because im bored with it and it's obvious the OP neither takes responsibility for nor has learned anything from this experience.


----------

